# Can't overclock in BIOS (No option?) What overclocking software can I use?



## Skedgy Sky

I couldn't find an option to overclock in BIOS anywhere... (It might be locked... or something... I don't know)
(My pc was custom built... so it's not a Dell, HP etc.)

Is there software I can use to overclock my CPU? (I have an HD 5750, and my CPU is falling a bit behind in games... especially ones like GTA:IV)

What software can I use to overclock my CPU? A few extra frames in GTA:IV would be nice.


----------



## MonsterMiata

OCing in the bios is the only reliable way and if you have a custom PC than you should be able to. You OC with the FSB but i would suggest against it untill you understand in full the consequences if done incorrectly.


----------



## Skedgy Sky

Hello again,

I just updated my BIOS to the latest version and still am unable to overclock in BIOS.

It might not be there or might be locked, I don't know.

Any help?


----------



## MonsterMiata

If you can't tell whether your bios is locked or not you will need to educate yourself first on the inner workings of the PC. OCing is not an easy task that requires several hours of trial and error. There is no "OC" option. Its done via the FSB.

I suggest reading through the sticky.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Skedgy Sky

The thing isn't that I don't know how to overclock (that's not what I'm trying to find out here).


It's that I don't see the option for overclocking anywhere within the bios, I've searched all around several times and still don't see it/haven't found it.

This is why I came here asking about software to overclock (instead of overclocking within bios... because I don't see it/can't find it... or maybe it's not there at all.)

Do you want me to take a picture of every part of my bios or something so hopefully you can point it out to me incase I'm overlooking the option?


----------



## MonsterMiata

Iv heard of software to OC with but it never seems to work out for the user. If you can not OC with the bios my suggestion would be to buy a motherboard that will allows you too. Your not going to get a stable OC with software.

Im not really sure what you mean when you say you don't see an "OCing" option. Do you mean the FSB? There is no "OC" option in the bios. That intel board might very well be locked. No one here is going to suggest any software though do to its unreliability. Iv never personally searched for any. If you want something id suggest google maybe?

I still wouldnt OC with your PSU though.


----------



## greenbrucelee

there should be an option in the bios called FSB you should be able to increase this. This is how you overclock.

But as monstermiata has rightly pointed out you have a lame power supply I would not overclock with it. Infact I wouldn't trust it to prop my books up on a shelf with never mind power a pc.


----------

